# Wind cheetah trike value?



## carvertattoo (16 Jul 2017)

So i foolishly ended up with a one of these in the hope that riding it would be preferable for my back. Turns out the absolute opposite is true and its exasperated it a lot. Now the question is what do do with said trike and how much are they worth? Its number 500 and something couldn't remember of the top of my head. xt gear set and middle burn cranks. Any ideas?


----------



## voyager (17 Jul 2017)

Basically it worth what someone is willing to pay for it ,
I suggest a photo on the forum might get a few valuations and perhaps generate interest and of course your locale .

if you cannot post photos yet I suggest a link from a free to post image sharing site !

regards emma


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2017)

How much have you used it, and was it new when you bought it?

Have you got a figure in mind, actual or percentage wise that you'd not be willing to drop below?


----------



## carvertattoo (17 Jul 2017)

I was gifted it so no idea on its value or anything like that at all. It wasn't new when I got it but does appear to be in very good condition Located in Norwich. Was more just looking for a general value of it really.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2017)

carvertattoo said:


> *I was gifted it *so no idea on its value or anything like that at all. It wasn't new when I got it but does appear to be in very good condition Located in Norwich. Was more just looking for a general value of it really.
> View attachment 362707


Don't feel like doing the same to me, do you?


----------



## MikeG (17 Jul 2017)

Isn't it this machine which held (holds?) the Land's End to John O'Groats record (Andy Wilkinson)? He had a full fairing version, but nonetheless, if my memory is correct, this is one fast machine.


----------



## carvertattoo (17 Jul 2017)

classic33 said:


> Don't feel like doing the same to me, do you?


I would like to fund something I might be able to ride with a buggered back so will have to decline for now.


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Jul 2017)

They're a few thousand new, and hold thier value really well.
I'd offer you £500, but you'd be mad to accept.
You'll get way more on eBay easily.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jul 2017)

carvertattoo said:


> I would like to fund something I might be able to ride with a buggered back so will have to decline for now.


So long as you keep me in mind!!
Asked more in jest, than anything else.

See the post by @TheDoctor as well. I did check ebay before asking, but none listed.


----------



## carvertattoo (17 Jul 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> They're a few thousand new, and hold thier value really well.
> I'd offer you £500, but you'd be mad to accept.
> You'll get way more on eBay easily.


So what you reckon as a rough guide then £1000? This is my first ever recumbent so I genuinely am clueless. The only bikes I have had previous are old classics and track bike and they are easy to value ha ha


----------



## MikeG (17 Jul 2017)

You must have paid something for it. Therefore, you have something of a clue as to its worth. Try for that, or knock a bit off. Or put it on eBay and see what happens.


----------



## Wobbly John (17 Jul 2017)

You would probably be able to get £1200 -£1500 for it.


----------



## ufkacbln (17 Jul 2017)

The problem with the Windcheetah design was that the frame is fixed. Was tis a Trice, HP Velotechnik, or others then the frame was alterable to size

This restricts the possible buyers and hence restricts the price


----------



## ufkacbln (17 Jul 2017)

Perhaps off topic, but...

This was a racing machine, intended to be fast and manoeuvrable, so comfort was not really a factor

There are a whole range of alternative recumbent trikes designed for touring, and may before more comfortable, there are also some with suspension on the rear wheel, or on all three

The correct recumbent trike could still be your solution


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Jul 2017)

@Cunobelin makes a good point. Windcheetahs are lovely, but they are very low and a real challenge to get in and out of if your knees aren't in good nick. I struggled a bit when I last rode one, and I was 42 then!
IIRC the seat is movable, but the seat mount also doubles as a stop for various cables. You can adjust the size a bit, but it takes ruddy forever.
@Wobbly John is more than likely right about the price. He's well up on 'bents and general non-bike-shaped cycles.
I still have good memories of the Wobblebike he build for Roger Hilldodger.


----------



## carvertattoo (18 Jul 2017)

Getting into its not such a a challenge. I think its the lowness and rigidity of the thing in terms of bashing my back about all over the place. Its worth significantly more than I expected so I am glad I asked. Shall have to do some thinking as to what to do with it. Thanks a lot for the guidance though. And how what measurements would be used to work out fitment for a potential buyer? Cranks to seat? I am sure I am asking all sorts of stupid questions but its entirely alien to me compared to standard cycles.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jul 2017)

Does it fit you, if so what height are you?

Work on the positves when trying to work out the lowest you'd let it go for. 

Sitting low to the ground isn't for everyone. That and the fear they'll not be seen when on it


----------



## carvertattoo (18 Jul 2017)

I am 5'6 and yeah seems to fit me well. Will have to get some proper pictures of it and put it up for sale I guess.


----------



## steveindenmark (18 Jul 2017)

Drop Kevin Dunsheath a line and he will tell you. He may even buy it.

http://www.littlethetford.org/?page_id=529


----------

